# Dogs know!



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dogs Know,

Have you ever heard that a dog 'knows' when an earthquake is about to hit? 

Have you ever heard that a dog can 'sense' when a tornado is stirring up, even 20 miles away? 

Do you remember hearing that before the December tsunami struck Southeast Asia , dogs started running frantically away from the seashore, at breakneck speed? 

Do you know that dogs can detect cancer and other serious illnesses and danger of fire?

Somehow they always know when they can 'go for a ride' before you even ask. How do those dogs and cats get home from hundreds of miles away? 

I'm a firm believer that animals - and especially cats and dogs - have keen insights into the Truth. 

And you can't tell me that dogs can't sense a potentially terrible disaster well in advance.

Simply said, a dog just KNOWS when something isn't right... when impending doom is upon us.

They'll always try to warn us!


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Good one!!! Is the dog's name Mitt?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

AlisaC said:


> LOL nice...
> dogs feel people, they truly do
> is it real? or did you edit picture?


Spammer for sure. Check out her/his link.


----------

